# TransAlp: auf SingleTrails mit Crossbikes?



## Bommeljonny (16. September 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

ich hatte vor einigen Tagen die Schnapsidee, mit meinem Kumpel per Fahrrad die Alpen zu überqueeren. Das Problem ist nun, sind unsere Fahrräder überhaupt dafür geeignet? Ich und mein Kumpel haben beide ein Crossbike (LINK). Die Frage ist nun, kann man mit diesen Rädern auch die Mountenbike-Strecken fahren oder sollen wir uns mehr auf Straßen fortbewegen? Klar müssen wir uns noch Mäntel mit ordentlichen Profil Kaufen und sowas ... Die gravierenden Unterschieder zwischen unseren Crossbikes und Mountenbikes sind zum einen die Radgröße (28 Zoll statt 26) und die Reifenbreite (ich hab momentan ETRTO: 40-622). Wie entscheident sind diese Faktoren? Kann man damit mehr oder weniger die SingleTrails passieren?


Habt vielen Dank
Bommeljonny


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2009)

Man kann die Alpen auch mit einem Rennrad überqueren. Ihr müßt euch eben die eurem Material angemessenen Wege suchen... Und Singletrails muß man da nicht zwingend nehmen.

Abgesehen davon ist Singletrail nicht gleich Singletrail:
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/

Edith: Was für Schnaps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bommeljonny (16. September 2009)

Ja hey cool, das mit der Singletrail-Skala ist mir neu, ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir und meinem Fahrrad bis S-2 zutrauen. Gibt es Radkarten, auf denen die Trails makiert sind? Und wie empfehlenswert sind Fahrradschuhe (will mir jetzt eh welche kaufen) für solch eine Tour? Wir stecken noch voll in der Planungsphase und haben wenig Ahnung ... alles noch frisch, nächste Woche wird erstmal noch Literatur bestellt ...

Was für Schnaps? Na so einer der ein Landei aus dem Norden auf die Idee bringt, mit seinem Fahrrad die Alpen zu überqueren


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. September 2009)

Bommeljonny schrieb:


> Ja hey cool, das mit der Singletrail-Skala ist mir neu, ehrlich gesagt würde ich mir und meinem Fahrrad bis S-2 zutrauen.




Dann kannst eh alles fahren, was auf so ner Transalp geboten wird. Hier riechts ganz gewalting nach Selbstüberschätzung. Schon mal S2 gefahren?


----------



## horstj (17. September 2009)

Bommeljonny schrieb:


> mir und meinem Fahrrad bis S-2 zutrauen.
> 
> nächste Woche wird erstmal noch Literatur bestellt ...



Hast Du das Fahrrad auch gefragt?

Nicht Lesen, fahren.


----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2009)

Bommeljonny schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> ich hatte vor einigen Tagen die Schnapsidee, mit meinem Kumpel per Fahrrad die Alpen zu Ã¼berqueeren. Das Problem ist nun, sind unsere FahrrÃ¤der Ã¼berhaupt dafÃ¼r geeignet? Ich und mein Kumpel haben beide ein Crossbike (LINK). ...



Warum nicht?
Mit nem 160mm Bock kann jeder fahren, richtig interessant wird es mit dem Crosser.  
Denke auf Single Trails gar nicht so das Problem, bei verblockten Passagen hilft sogar der etwas grÃ¶Ãere Radumfang.
Problem sehe ich eher auf tiefem Schotter, denn da sind so schmale Reifen zickiger.
Aber mit entsprechendem FahrkÃ¶nnen und vorausschauender Fahrweise kein Problem.
Auch die Bremsen sollten ganz schÃ¶n an Ihre Grenzen kommen.
Aber was sollâs, ne Transalp soll ja ein Abenteuer sein.


----------



## gericooper (17. September 2009)

habe vor kurzem am geiseljoch zwei schiebende und nicht sehr glücklich wirkende "schmal-bereifte-trekking-biker" getroffen, also ich hab die nicht beneidet !
und von den ja nicht gerade berauschenden feder-elementen an diesen
bikes möcht ich gar nicht einmal denken, bei diesen kilometerlangen schotterabfahrten.


----------



## Jocki (17. September 2009)

Ich bin heuer einen sehr einfachen MTB- Marathon mit dem Cyclocross (42er Bereifung) gefahren. Das hat schon spaß gemacht, aber man muss bis auf die Forststraßen hochkonzentriert unterwegs sein. Ständig muß man aufpassen, die ideallinie zu finden, durchschläge zu vermeiden etc. Dazu kommt die erhöhte körperliche Belastung, da man die ganzen kleinen Schläge und Vibrationen, die man am MTB gar nicht merkt abfedern muss.

Das ganze mit 5kg Rucksack und auf über 1500m kann ich mir nur für sehr gute und fitte Fahrer als Genuß vorstellen.

Ausnahme wär vielleicht die Stanciu Route von Salzburg nach Venedig. Die soll laut Transalpbuch auch ganz gut mit dem Trekkingrad funktionieren.


----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2009)

gericooper schrieb:


> habe vor kurzem am geiseljoch zwei schiebende und nicht sehr glücklich wirkende "schmal-bereifte-trekking-biker" getroffen, also ich hab die nicht beneidet !
> und von den ja nicht gerade berauschenden feder-elementen an diesen
> bikes möcht ich gar nicht einmal denken, bei diesen kilometerlangen schotterabfahrten.



Wir sind früher auch ungefedert, mit untauglichen  Cantilever-Bremsen und gerade mal 47mm breiten Reifen über die Alpen geschaukelt. 
Der Unterschied zu nem Crosser sehr gering.
Da war ne Fimbernpassabfahrt noch ne echte Herausforderung und einem hat unten alles weh getan. 
Heut mit 120+ fährt man die gleichen Abfahrten mit nem Gähnen im Gesicht.


----------



## Braunbaer (17. September 2009)

Bommeljonny schrieb:


> Ich und mein Kumpel haben beide ein Crossbike



"Ich und der Esel"  Mein Kumpel und ich!

Also es gibt sehr viele Routen über die Alpen. Eine davon ist die Via Claudia Augusta und die ist lt. den Büchern durchaus crossbike-geeignet.


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2009)

wer S2-stellen wie den oberen teil vom 601 mit dem crossrad fährt und dabei noch spaß hat, dem geb ich nen schnaps aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (17. September 2009)

einen doppelten!


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2009)

Vllt hat er ja Spaß dabei (sein Bike zu schrotten)


----------



## oldman (17. September 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wir sind früher auch ungefedert, mit untauglichen  Cantilever-Bremsen und gerade mal 47mm breiten Reifen über die Alpen geschaukelt.
> Der Unterschied zu nem Crosser sehr gering.
> Da war ne Fimbernpassabfahrt noch ne echte Herausforderung und einem hat unten alles weh getan.
> Heut mit 120+ fährt man die gleichen Abfahrten mit nem Gähnen im Gesicht.



genau.
mit 120+ kann sich jeder Flachlandtiroler die Huegel runterstuerzen.
Uns ist am Fimberpass einer hoch entgegengeradelt (nord-sued) mit Rennradkassette, 2.1 Reifen und Starrgabel, da musste ich bewundernd ne Weile zusehen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (17. September 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Uns ist am Fimberpass einer hoch entgegengeradelt (nord-sued) mit Rennradkassette, 2.1 Reifen und Starrgabel.


Wow! Was für ein Tier!


----------



## Spenglerextrem (17. September 2009)

Macht es einfach !

Wie ein Vorredner(-scheiber ?) schon geschrieben hat gings früher auch komplett ungefedert mit bockschweren Stahlrahmen und Canti-Bremsen.

Nehmt halt nicht gerade die schwerste Route und baut für den Komfort breitere Reifen drauf. Dann sollte dem Spaß in den Alpen nichts im Wege stehen.

Und wenn ihr mal 10 Minuten länger schieben müsst, als ein Fullyfahrer mit 150 mm Federweg ists wohl auch kein Beinbruch.

Viele Spaß,

Spenglerextrem


----------



## emvau (17. September 2009)

ich sehe das problem eher rauf: mir würden da, glaub ich, ein paar gänge fehlen.
aber is natürlich  abhängig von der geplanten route. via claudia sollte sogar ganz sicher recht genüsslich gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. September 2009)

Ich habe den Fimbapass runterzu nicht gegähnt, und mir taten dann auch die Arme ganz schön weh - hatte aber auch "nur" 100mm FW. Mit meinem Crossrad mag ich mir das nicht vorstellen...

Via Claudia(leicht) dagegen geht durchaus, da gibt es ja nur ein Stück, wo ein MTB im Vorteil ist: am Fernpass...


----------



## Easy (17. September 2009)

Wenn die TransAlp Spaß nachen soll, dann klares NEIN. 

Entweder wie vorgeschlagen eine andere Route wie die Via Claudia oder einfach ein Leihrad-MTB besorgen. 

Man quält sich doch die langen Auffahrten hoch um wenigstens bergaab Spaß zu haben. Aber mit 'nem Crossbike sich auch noch den berg über Trails herunter zu quälen, naja....  hat sicher mit Spaß nichts zu tun


----------



## Jocki (17. September 2009)

Immer die alte Leier: Früher ists auch mit Cantis und Starrgabel gegangen. Klar gings, aber die Jungs und Mädels die das gemacht haben waren vom Typ her die gleichen die heute mit 120mm Federweg, den hohen Atlas der Länge nach überqueren, nen Freerider auf nen 3000er schleppen, die Wüste Gobi mit dem Singlespeed durchqueren...

Die Fragen auch nicht lang in nem Forum ob das geht, sondern die machen das einfach.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. September 2009)

Mit einer Übersetzung von 28:30 schiebt man ja jeden etwas steileren Buckel rauf, wo soll das Spaß machen? Die Sattelstütze ist wahrscheinlich bei den großen Rahmen auch kaum versenkbar, also ganz ist das mit einem alten Mountainbike wohl nicht so ganz vergleichbar. Außerdem möcht ich nicht wissen, wie schnell man durch die V-Brake dann bei den dünnen Reifen einen Reifenplatzer hat, weil die Felge heiß wird.
Via Claudia kann man sicher keine Singletrail-Transalp nennen, die könnte man wahrscheinlich zu mehr als 50% sogar mit dem Rennrad fahren.
S2 mit so einem Rad, das möcht ich auch sehen... Da dürfte dann auch die Alivio-Ausstattung an ihre Grenzen kommen. Hab mir selber bei meinem ersten MTB mal das SLX-Schaltwerk abgerissen. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das Spaß machen kann.


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2009)

die Stabilität der Laufräder spielen best. auch eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle.


----------



## Thorsten_F (17. September 2009)

Wenn man die richtige Fahrtechnik hat ,geht das schon.
Etwas langsamer bergab, aber es geht.MAn fährt ja eh defensiv.

Problem sollten die CAntis/MiniV´s sein. Aber das ist überschaubar.
Der Federungskomfort vorne hält sich in Grenzen

Nicht reden, fahren. Dann weisst Du´s.


----------



## Tobsn (17. September 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... Hab mir selber bei meinem ersten MTB mal das SLX-Schaltwerk abgerissen...


Ich hab mir schon ein XTR abgerissen 



damage0099 schrieb:


> die Stabilität der Laufräder spielen best. auch eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle.



Hätte da noch RR-LRS günsitg abzugeben. Dt340Road/DtComp/CPX33 
Die halten was aus.
Und machen ne geilen Sound.


----------



## karstenr (17. September 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mit einer Übersetzung von 28:30 schiebt man ja jeden etwas steileren Buckel rauf, wo soll das Spaß machen?



Kann mich noch erinnern, bevor ich mir mein 1. MTB gekauft habe, bin ich mit so einem Crossrad den Altissimo von Nago hinaufgefahren und bis zum Ende der Teerstaße habe ich an keiner Rampe schieben müssen. 
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## fatz (18. September 2009)

ein troll un hier geht's ab wie bloed! seid ihr noch ganz gesund?


----------



## Bommeljonny (21. September 2009)

erstmal danke für die vielen antworten ... einige schrieben von der route Via Claudia, da wir noch in der planung stecken werden wir uns wohl auf diese route konzentrieren (kannte ich vorher auch noch nicht). das hat uns aufjedenfall schon mal weiter geholfen, sehr viel weiter geholfen. ist ja auch noch ein bischen zeit bis zum nächsten sommer/ bis zur tour. 

habt vielen dank
bommeljonny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow_ö (21. September 2009)

die Rad*größe* ist egal, bzw. ist Euer großes sogar besser
die Reifen*breite* ist nicht so gut, besonders wenns in Schotter geht
Die Reifen*sicherheit* wird suboptimal sein

So lange Ihr auf normalen Transalp-Routen bleibt, wird es gehen, *AUSSER ES REGNET!!*
Wenn es regnet schiebt ihr bergab, alles
... Spaß und Sicherheit ist mit den Rädern imho nicht gegeben, das wäre eher zum Abgewöhnen


PS: wir sind es gewohnt noch Stellen zu fahren, wo alle außer den Verrückten schon lange schieben. "S2" kenne ich nur von den Beispielfotos und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das fahren kann. Mit Crossern völlig irreal. Überschätzt Euch nicht.


----------



## gewitterBiker (21. September 2009)

Das 299,- -Bike ist _nicht _für ruppige Single-Trails gemacht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit von schwerwiegenden Deffekten (Laufrad-, Rahmenbruch) ist sehr hoch, die Verletzungsgefahr damit ebenso. Wenn ich mir nur die Einspeichung ansehe wird mir schon ganz unwohl.
Die Idee sich mit einem solchen Rad in schweres Gelände zu begeben sollte besser dort bleiben wo sie entstanden ist: im Schnappsglas.

Eine leichte Tour abseits jedes unwegbaren Weges, wie die Via-Claudia, ist aber natürlich machbar.


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. September 2009)

Servus!
So, ich bin dieses Wochenende eine leichte Tour auf den Heuberg bei Neubeuern mit Leuten gefahren, die so ein Trekkingteil unterm Hintern hatten. Spaß machte das nicht wirklich: Den Burschen hat 1. und 2. Gang gefehlt. Diese Gänge hättens aber notwendigst gebraucht, weil sie Bergfahren nicht gewohnt sind. Obwohl die Jungs ansonst recht fit waren, waren die 1000 hm auf steilen Rampen und BETONPISTE zu viel für die. Da war schon nach 1000 hm und 2 Pausen das Ende der Tour erreicht. Die Abfahrt auf steileren Forstwegen hat das Material und deren Fahrtechnik auch überfordert, geschweige denn ein kurzer Trail. Die mussten runter eher mehr schieben als rauf. Anfänglich habens geglaubt, dass sie 2000 hm locker packen würden, hätten optisch auch so ausgesehen, waren aber weit davon entfernt.

In die Botanik würde ich mit diesen Rädern nicht wollen. Macht wirklich keinen Spaß. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich auf den Trails zeit gefunden habe neben bei zu mit ihnen zu quatschen und runter zu hoppeln. Das war in der Schwierigkeit ein einfacher S1.


----------

